# Help!! Rabbit not moving after visitor



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

Just came home to find another rabbit in with my housemates rabbit. She hates company and now is not moving even when being held and she hates being held. shes a rescue. shes still breathing and Iv brought her inside but i dont know what to do know. should i leave her rest? or call a vet? 

i dont know how long the other rabbits been here and she may spent all day running away from him. Could she just be exhausted or something more serious?

i put her down and she just lay with her legs flat out. 

ALL advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow sounds like she may need a vet! Otherwise put her in a box in a dark quiet place maybe?


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

i would ring the vets immediately. . .it's better to be safe than sorry. . . 

also is she spayed? if it was a boy in with her she may be pregnant too

how did another rabbit get in there?

I would put her in a warm blanket in a dimly lit room in the quiet and call the vet. . . because she may be in shock and may need to calm down

the vet will probably come out to see her because it would be more stressful to take her on a car journey 

hope she's okay!


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks! Shes in a dark warm room now and just laying there breathing heavily. 

The garden is rabbit proofed and there have been no rabbits out or in in the last 5 yrs so have NO IDEA how this guy got in. 

Not sure if shes spayed or not will have to check with housemate. Poor bunny. 

Hopes its just exhaustion. Will ring vets now. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

let us know how it goes with the vet

she sounds almost stunned. . . 

maybe someone put the rabbit in the garden. . . like didn't want it anymore and lowered it over the fence because they saw there was another rabbit :/

have you left the other rabbit outside?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry do you mean a wild rabbit or a pet one? 

sometimes people dump pets over garden walls if they've seen youve got a rabbit. 

can you try catching the other rabbit? then you can check if its well, it could have mixi or even a bad mite infestation that you would want to treat your housemates rabbit for now rather than later.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

also the best place for her would be back outside in her hutch somewhere familar where its not too warm. 

Have you checked her over for bite wounds? rabbits can be very nasty to eachother


----------



## jenniferh (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, 

The other rabbit is a pet rabbit from a few doors up. Hes been loose in the park several times now and they dont seem too bothered about him when we bring him back. didnt even know if he was a boy or girl!. Hes in the rabbit travelcage now . 

Cant see them dumping it as we know hes theirs. 

Her ears are twitching now again which seems to be a good sign but still cant hold her own bodyweight up. housemate is on phone to dad whos had rabbits for years. 

Will keep you posted!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor girl I would take her to a vets for a good check over and treatment for shock. 

As for your neighbors rabbit I would call your nearest rescue centre anonymously drop him off as a stray and see if they give a **** enough to actually find him for once.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I hope bunny is ok.
I think she would be best off seeing a vet just to make sure shes ok. Stress can cause a bunny to stop eating and this for a bunny is very serious.

Also if she was from a rescue she should be spayed. Was she rehomed alone? As bunnies are very social animals and need company, especially if they are outside.


----------



## alexo (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi all

I am 'the housemate'. Thanks for all the messages. Fizz is now at my dad's for some R&R. She is starting to show signs of alertness so I have hopes that a night or two away will help. This will give me time to re-secure the garden.

Unfortunately she is not spayed. I had a male who had been 'done' but he passed recently. Fizz came from a rescue shelter with 5 x week old kits in tow, to whom I became foster mum until they were rehomed by the shelter. After all she had been through it didn't seem necessary to put her through it, particularly as I had secured the garden with a ditch of cemented-in chicken wire. Next doors little blighter is persistant though.

I have taken him back to the neighbours now. They have mentioned they have considered taking him to resuce shelter, which I will help them with as they do not seem to have the knowledge on how to care for him correctly.

Anyway, thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm glad she is ok.
Personally I would get her an emergency spay, especially as she is a rescue herself.
She will need spaying anyway due to the 80% chance of her contracting uterine cancer by the age of 4.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she really needs spaying, there is a very high risk of uterine cancer (a slow painful killer) in intact rabbits.
and as you dont know her history any kits could be deformed or have serious health issues

what about getting her spayed and taking on the male rabbit yourself (get him snipped) and let her have a friend
rabbits are highly social animals and they would both really benefit


----------



## alexo (Oct 20, 2011)

He is much smaller and younger than her. I did consider offering to adopt him but I don't think they'd be a good match. I would rather find her another grumpy old man!

I will definitely speak to my vet about spaying. I didn't know about the risk of cancer. I am a little bit annoyed with my vet for not advising it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2011)

alexo said:


> *He is much smaller and younger than her.* I did consider offering to adopt him but I don't think they'd be a good match. I would rather find her another grumpy old man!
> 
> I will definitely speak to my vet about spaying. I didn't know about the risk of cancer. I am a little bit annoyed with my vet for not advising it!


The bit I bolded makes no difference btw


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

alexo said:


> He is much smaller and younger than her. I did consider offering to adopt him but I don't think they'd be a good match. I would rather find her another grumpy old man!
> 
> I will definitely speak to my vet about spaying. I didn't know about the risk of cancer. I am a little bit annoyed with my vet for not advising it!


size and age means nothing


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

oh Lil miss I will NEVER tire of seeing that first pic.....I love it! So much cuteness


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hehe its just a shame its a bit blury


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I love the first pic too!! Definitely far too cute. The little one is the smallest I have seen ... adorable!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

nas was a nethie (smallest breed), cleo is a conti (biggest breed) although not fully grown in that picture


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Not entirely related to the thread but I do have a question. 

One of the reasons for not keeping guineas with rabbits is the size issue, a rabbit having a powerful kick able to kill a guinea. Wouldn't the same be true for little and large rabbits? Taking lil miss' first picture as an example a large conti will have a powerful kick towards a little nethie. Don't get me wrong I don't agree with rabbits and guineas kept together for all the other reasons but I can't help but wonder that the same would apply for different size rabbits. 

I've never had a conti or any large breed but I've had a nethie with medium breeds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Not entirely related to the thread but I do have a question.
> 
> One of the reasons for not keeping guineas with rabbits is the size issue, a rabbit having a powerful kick able to kill a guinea. Wouldn't the same be true for little and large rabbits? Taking lil miss' first picture as an example a large conti will have a powerful kick towards a little nethie. Don't get me wrong I don't agree with rabbits and guineas kept together for all the other reasons but I can't help but wonder that the same would apply for different size rabbits.
> 
> I've never had a conti or any large breed but I've had a nethie with medium breeds.


It wouldn't really be the same because rabbits can understand each other, so they will get out of each others way, Yes a nethie could get hurt by a kick from a giant but then so could another giant but the likelihood of that happening is slim.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

that and the nethie can run faster!!!! and she always put the conti in her place


----------



## alexo (Oct 20, 2011)

I was always told the same about rabbits of different sizes, ie. the big one being a risk to the small.

A little irrelevant now though as Fizzy was put down this morning


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

alexo said:


> I was always told the same about rabbits of different sizes, ie. the big one being a risk to the small.
> 
> A little irrelevant now though as Fizzy was put down this morning


awwwwwwwwwww noooooooooooooooo 

did the vet explain what had happened? was it to do with the boy getting in?


----------



## alexo (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, she went into shock ... like a coma, her body was slowly shutting down.

I am SO annoyed with the neighbours. When I took him back she said 'oh, he jumped out of his cage this morning but I couldn't catch him'. You can't blame the little guy for making a run for it, he is kept in the cage all day because they can't handle him and he bit the kids.

Some people shouldn't be allowed pets!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

awwwww poor little girl 

yeah it's definitely their fault not his fault  all he wanted was to go somewhere he would get some attention  so it's their fault for not looking after him properly

your poor girl run free Fizzy!


----------



## alexo (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the messages anyway. These forums are great for when something out of the norm happens!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry 


Binky free Fizzy xxxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. Poor Fizzy, and poor you.


I know you probably don't want to think about this right now, but would you consider taking this boy in as your own?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im so sorry you lost her


----------



## alexo (Oct 20, 2011)

I did consider it but not sure what my plans are for next few years so he may be better off finding a new home.

Taking all my rabbit stuff to rescue centre tomorrow so it will go to good use.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry, this should never have happened.  Poor girl run free.


----------

